# Fixing a Broken Light Meter? Possible?



## SimplifiedPhotograph (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, Simplified Photography here.

First would you mind subscribing to my YouTube Channel? I don't want to spam everyone I just would like to get the channel off the ground.

So, recently my dad gave me an old film SLR of his which is an Olympus OM-1. It's perfect. Everything about it is amazing, it fits perfectly in my hands, it's light, and looks sleek overall. The only problem I have had with it is that the meter inside the view finder (or light meter) is broken which makes taking pictures much more difficult. I know basically when to use which aperture, but I want to take good, quality pictures so this is posing a major problem for me. Is there a solution besides a handheld light meter? Do any of you have experience with this and possibly know how much it would cost for me to get this fixed? 

Also, in my AE-1 when I press halfway down on the shutter button, the manual says it will give me a reading of what to change the aperture to, however the meter does not move from the bottom area.This is extremely frustrating and any help would be awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2012)

OM-1 = send in for repair
AE-1 = battery check OK ? If you crank the ISO to max and point at light bulb, does the meter do anything ?


----------



## timor (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know OM-1 that well, but did you change the batteries ? In both cameras ?


----------

